# Jim's Pizza Palace



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Just another Bachmann Diner build, named after my brother-in-law who loves pizza. This will be a tad different from the two that I've found in this sub forum, in that the attached boxcar will house the kitchen/storeroom, and the only detail planned for the kitchen, is what can be seen through the walkway between the two car bodies.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Near color scheme! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Now all it needs is deep dish protosmell 5.0. Which gives rise to a question, have you yet pondered how to represent scale pizzas?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Have you yet pondered how to represent scale pizzas?"

Forrest;

My $0.02:
1. Go to a fabric store and look over the thin metal buttons. 
2. Select a card of buttons that look good for a pizza tray.
3. Photograph pizzas or copy photo adds of pizzas.
4. Reduce the size of the photos/copies to just fit inside the rim of your selected buttons, and glue them in.
5. Place the "pizzas" on the serving tables with customers. (You may want to cut "slices " out of some of the pizzas.)

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Pizza's are easy. Like Dave mentioned, find some buttons or even thumbtacks with the tack cut off for the pan, little bit of flattened TackyWax for the dough, red paint for the tomato sauce, green pinheads for olives, white paint for mozzerrella, and I'm sure I'll come up with something found at Michael's or HobbyLobby for the pepperoni.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Little update, Tables made from cut seats, Stainless steel around lower walls is metal body tape from an auto parts store.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Waiter livens up the place.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice booths, I can feel myself getting stuck as I try to slide in!
John


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Totalwrecker said:


> Nice booths, I can feel myself getting stuck as I try to slide in!
> John


I'm 6'2, 325lbs, I hate sitting in booths, because I get stuck, or the distance between the bench and the table is tight. So, it isn't shown in the above pics, but there's a counter along the front windows, that will get barstools for the heavier customers.

Did the checkerboard floor today, but batteries died on the camera, so I'll post those later this week.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Little update, got some details done, mainly accessorizing, with patrons and food. Not really going to be able to see of lot of detail in the kitchen, even with interior lighting, but I put a stove in there anyways, somebody will get down on their knees to scrutinize.

Still have to add some exterior detail. Both bodies will be mounted to a base and elevated a bit. I found a nameplate with flashing lights that will be used as a sign.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Very unique, no other modeler has one like that one
Dennis


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, Ray, Dennis,...It's definitely unique, and far from complete


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Terrific pizza house model.


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Zack!


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Couple more pics


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Diners


----------

